# Do good modern tubes exist?



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2013)

I think it may be just another one of those "just don't make 'em like they used to" things but.. are any modern tubes not crap? Any bike I've installed new tubes in need to be aired up to pressure every couple days. It seems like most of the bikes with good, old tubes are much more dependable to retain pressure over time. First world problems.

So are there any specific brand you've found to hold pressure over time better than others? My LBS mostly stocks Kenda and Sunlite so these are what I've primarily used.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 25, 2013)

I like Schwalbe tubes.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 25, 2013)

I use Kenda tubes on all my bikes, I've never had trouble retaining air pressure. Even over the  5 month winter downtime one out of my 3 was still nicely aired up.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 25, 2013)

I use thornproof tubes on all of my pneumatic bikes, usually either Kenda or Sunlight and seldom have any problems.  Just make sure they are properly installed, with the stem sticking straight out and pump them up.  If the stem is at an angle that can mean the tube is slipping (not enough air), or it can wiggle a bit and cause a leak.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I use Kenda tubes on all my bikes, I've never had trouble retaining air pressure. Even over the  5 month winter downtime one out of my 3 was still nicely aired up.




Yeah, I notice mine won't go completely flat or anything but after a few weeks always seem to be at 10-15lbs or less.

I'll have to give Schwalbe a go. Though I've been reusing any old tube that doesn't seem to leak after a day or two.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 26, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Yeah, I notice mine won't go completely flat or anything but after a few weeks always seem to be at 10-15lbs or less.
> 
> I'll have to give Schwalbe a go. Though I've been reusing any old tube that doesn't seem to leak after a day or two.




That's pretty normal for Kenda/Sunlight/Giant/etc tubes. I would stick to a known brand. I have a set of generic tubes in one bike that give back about 8-10 pounds of air in a week and a half or so. The Kendas I have in the other bikes are a bit better, though I still have to top them off. I experimented with different thickness tubes awhile back and got mixed results. The thicker, mountain/puncture resistant tubes gave back much less air, but seemed to give a mushy ride. The thicker tubes were also a bigger pain when mounting the tire. The standard Kenda tube I compared to had to be topped off more, but did not feel as soft/spongy during acceleration (this was done on an Raleigh Sports 3 speed).

If I have a bike I have not ridden in over a week, I do a pressure check and top it off as needed. Having a good handpump with an attached pressure gauge (or a good hand gauge) is key. I have a large barrel Wrenchforce pump that I've been using for about 10 years. A good pump is worth the investment. Tire pressure plays a fairly significant role in your ride quality if you ride on bumpy roads or mixed surfaces.

It's also a chance to do a quick look over of the tires to make sure they aren't damaged/punctured/improperly seated. The front tire is particularly important because front blowouts can go bad fast.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2013)

I use slime in my tubes.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a Schwinn brand leakproof 700c tube(less than $10) that's held all the air for like a year!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 26, 2013)

I have found that 8 out of 10 tubes loosing air is the valve core.Before you mount tire back on bike squirt a little soap and water on valve and watch it may take a little time but you will see a air bubble.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 27, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I have found that 8 out of 10 tubes loosing air is the valve core.Before you mount tire back on bike squirt a little soap and water on valve and watch it may take a little time but you will see a air bubble.




Interesting. I'm wondering if one can pick up a box of decent quality valve cores and swap them into said fresh tubes.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 27, 2013)

Sometimes you just need to tighten the valve cores- that's what the little widget on old valve caps is for:
http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/j...maintenance/valves/valve-caps-and-valve-cores


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 27, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Sometimes you just need to tighten the valve cores- that's what the little widget on old valve caps is for:
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/j...maintenance/valves/valve-caps-and-valve-cores




Good call- you can still get the old style valve caps with the tool on the end from ebay as well. I know there's a seller in Britain who has a whole bunch, if you want just the cap-tool in the traditional square-shoulder shape.


----------

